# Question for shoe guys -- why v-cleats?



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I own two vintage Florsheim Imperials wingtips in mint condition. One pair is shell, both pairs are gorgeous. Both also have suicide v-cleats, and I've almost taken a spill more than once on tile or the like. Can anyone tell me what was the purpose of v-cleats? They do seem a bit dangerous. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mike Petrik said:


> I own two vintage Florsheim Imperials wingtips in mint condition. One pair is shell, both pairs are gorgeous. Both also have suicide v-cleats, and I've almost taken a spill more than once on tile or the like. Can anyone tell me what was the purpose of v-cleats? They do seem a bit dangerous. Thanks in advance.


The v-cleat is located at the highest wear point of the heel for a person with an average gait. I assume it was meant to prolong the life of the heel top lift.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

When you think about them in comparison to rubber toplifts, they don't make much sense. You have to remember they were introduced in an era when heels were all leather, to slow down heel wear and help you not have to replace your heels so often. 

Now that we have rubber that improves traction and wears slower than leather, they're not needed. To the extent that you hear people on the fora discussing them as though they're desirable, it's not because they're good in themselves but because of what they signify: an older, well-made pair of shoes.

The first thing I do when I get a new-to-me pair with V-cleats is have rubber heels put on.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Mike,
I have experimented with different styles of taps over the years. V-cleats wear a point in time in terms of shoe-making technique. I admit that I've never actually taken a tumble but I have come very close,....

Hardline is correct. They're simply to cut down on wear.

Because of the way I wear my shoes I have the smallest metal tap put on the tip of the toe of most of my shoes.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Many thanks for the replies, gents. I'm probably too frugal to prematurely replace the heals, but realize that may be penny wise and fracture foolish. ;-)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I would never desire suicide heels. What I like is the combination rubber/leather heels that a lot of shoes have. They look just a bit more refined... not like anyone's going to care besides the wearer, but it's the little things. I wish AE would bring those back as standard instead of the full rubber heel.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I would never desire suicide heels. What I like is the combination rubber/leather heels that a lot of shoes have. They look just a bit more refined... not like anyone's going to care besides the wearer, but it's the little things. I wish AE would bring those back as standard instead of the full rubber heel.


The AE shoes sold through Lands' End have the combo heel. I love the look of the combo heel but prefer the full rubber in practice.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I didn't know it made that much of a difference in grip. Interesting. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike Petrik said:


> Many thanks for the replies, gents. I'm probably too frugal to prematurely replace the heals, but realize that may be penny wise and fracture foolish. ;-)


You may not have to replace the heels with rubber before it is needed. Your shoemaker should be able to nail on a flat piece of rubber right over that heel so you will be less inclined to slip and fall.

I always have my shoemaker put thin rubber topys on the leather soles of my shoes before I start to wear them to prevent slips and falls. Sometimes that raises the front of the shoe. In that case, he will put a thin piece of rubber over the heel to give the shoe balance, and it works out quite well.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I like the _sound_ of leather heels, and the security of rubber, so I prefer combination heels. If it comes down to leather (with or without metal tap) or rubber, I'll go rubber every time.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

blue suede shoes said:


> You may not have to replace the heels with rubber before it is needed. Your shoemaker should be able to nail on a flat piece of rubber right over that heel so you will be less inclined to slip and fall.
> 
> I always have my shoemaker put thin rubber topys on the leather soles of my shoes before I start to wear them to prevent slips and falls. Sometimes that raises the front of the shoe. In that case, he will put a thin piece of rubber over the heel to give the shoe balance, and it works out quite well.


Good advice. I may visit my cobbler this weekend.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mike Petrik said:


> Many thanks for the replies, gents. I'm probably too frugal to prematurely replace the heals, but realize that may be penny wise and fracture foolish. ;-)


My local cobbler replaces rubber toplifts for the very reasonable price of $11 per pair. LOL. Much less costly than a trip to the local ER!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got rid of mine after wiping out twice. The emergency rooms must have been full of men with cracked elbows and bruised butts in the olden days.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> My local cobbler replaces rubber toplifts for the very reasonable price of $11 per pair. LOL. Much less costly than a trip to the local ER!





Patrick06790 said:


> I got rid of mine after wiping out twice. The emergency rooms must have been full of men with cracked elbows and bruised butts in the olden days.


I'm convinced. First thing I'm doing upon finding the grail of deadstock Kenmoors... should that ever happen of course.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

It's not the V-cleat that makes you slip but the 49874837637935392 nails on the heel surrounding it.

For a quick fix just put a heel tap on there and you should be fine.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Dr. D said:


> It's not the V-cleat that makes you slip but the 49874837637935392 nails on the heel surrounding it.
> 
> For a quick fix just put a heel tap on there and you should be fine.


Thanks, Dr. D.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Is counting the nails in the heels of a a pair of Florsheim Imperials like attempting to count the grains of sand on a beach? Seems almost a religious experience!


----------

